# Unknown growth in tank



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey im back, my tank has been doing well its very healthy, thinking about changing some things and adding corals. I was lookin around the tank for places for a mushroom and from the side of my tank i saw some kind of white almost tube like growth growing on some live rock. So I looked it up on a forum and their was a split between people saying it was some kind of harmless worm and a sponge so I came here before i did anything because I would like to know what it is. I can attatch a picture i took if it will help. I figured id put this question here because i wasnt sure and it wasnt an emergency. Please help!


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah the picture would help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a worm, or feather duster tube.
Possibly one of the Sabellidae worms, or Fan Worm.
Unless you have a bunch of Phospahtes in there I doubt its a Sponge.


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

It wont let me attatch it to this but I put it in my gallery!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw it, definately not a Fan worm. Sponge growth. You can take it out, vacuum it off.


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Should I remove it or is it worth keeping, also I have something a little smaller than coraline algae on the side of the glass and it's brown and hard to remove any tips? Also any idea how the sponge got there, or do you know what kind it is? I would live to research it a little


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd remove it myself, just keeps getting bigger.
As far as the Algae o nthe glass?? Scrape it off like it was Coralline. Razor.


----------

